# Grandson's White Marlin



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

My son has the boat out fishing the junior angler tournament and my grandson just caught his first ******..!!! He is 11 years old


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow!! Good to hear. Hope we get to see some pics!

Sent using tapatalk


----------



## wshaw (Aug 19, 2008)

Awesome!! You must be really proud. Happy Father's Day.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome to hear


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Awesome Keith!


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Very cool congrats!!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang fine!!! Congrats to him brother!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

He won the Billfish Release, Tuna, and Red Snapper..!!! I didn't go..


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

What a great day! Bet your just beaming all over Keith....and you should be!! Congrats for all three generations.

Sent using tapatalk


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

That's great Keith.WTG. I know your happy for him.

WhyMe 
Mako my Dayo


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Outstanding! I know you are proud, and those yamahas are working well!


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Days like these only come a few times in a life time. I know Cody will never forget. Congratulations three times.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Outstanding! He is hooked now (no pun intended! ha ha!!) Glad it was in a tournament to boot!

Robert


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Congrats Keith, still trying to get one for my son so a proud grand pappy you should be.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

that's awesome Keith!!!!! we'll be seeing his name on many leader boards in the future I'm sure!!


----------



## 29gallk (Dec 5, 2013)

Outstanding news Keith!!! Congrats to Cody!


----------



## Threadfin (Apr 24, 2012)

We ended up with 3rd in catch and release, 1st in snapper, and 1st in tuna. We are now waiting for the ladies tournament in August.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

That is awesome!!!


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

That's AWESOME!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job from all the crew, way to go for Cody as a young angler.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Captain Mickey O'Reilly said:


> Outstanding! I know you are proud, and those yamahas are working well!


 
It's a whole new boat with the Yamaha's. I thought it plenty of power with the Etecs but not now..!!


----------



## Threadfin (Apr 24, 2012)

*ending results of junior*

We ended up getting 3rd in catch and release, 1st in snapper, and 1st in tuna. Overall a great tournament, looking forward to doing it next year.


----------

